# Enormous cousin



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

Yep a big a$$ black pacu. Its the biggest I've seen so far in real life. I'm trying to guess the size of that thing so I placed my shoe in front of him, my shoe is size 9 (US size).









Can pirayas and mannys go as far as this size? thanks.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Damn, that's one big mofo.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Moved to non-p pics!!


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

that things size is only exceeded by its uglyness,


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

I always will wonder what people can possibly see in those things.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

SLANTED said:


> I always will wonder what people can possibly see in those things.


 probably just the size


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

i dont think piranhas can get 3' long like a pacu... that is a very nice black pacu







even if he is an ugly mofo


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

yeah I thought the biggest manueli only got around 20" or so.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

i think pacus are kinda cool and people only talk sh*t on them cause they are not piranhas. Go to www.bahooka.com and see the 3' Pacu. i seen him a few times in person and he is cool.


----------



## SkardeeKat (Feb 3, 2004)

why is it green along the top? 
maybe it's mold


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

thats actualy still pretty small compared to a full adult. a 3-4 foot pacu dwarfs that 2-3 footer..

pacu are very cool fish.. i like them.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

SkardeeKat said:


> why is it green along the top?
> maybe it's mold :rasp:


 That's normal, all black pacu get that when they get big.

-PK


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

big pacu's in zoo's are always cool looking
but there arent good home fish


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

that thing is butt ugly, but your shoes are sweet :laugh:


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

I have seen a full sized black pacu like the one above,the thing was huge over 3' long,it scare my little nephew.


----------

